
Taboola and Outbrain call off their $850M merger - KoftaBob
https://techcrunch.com/2020/09/08/taboola-and-outbrain-call-off-their-850m-merger/
======
Lagogarda
Taboola and Outbrain ads, when you want your site to look spammy as f __ _

